# 5 wire with no c wire



## Rumbumboy (Mar 15, 2021)

I am trying to replace my mercury thermostat with a new digital version and I have 5 wires. 
Yellow hooked to Rc
Blue hooked to y
Green hooked to g
Red hooked to w
White hooked to b
Yellow hooked to green powers blower
Yellow hooked to blue powers a/c
Red and white hooked together turns on furnace burner
Is there a way to make digital thermostat work with existing wiring? 
Furnace is old g.e. model 21 lg.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site, DIYCHATROOM.COM, THANK YOU.


----------

